
Everything You Need to Know About Custom Mechanical Keyboards - mgiannopoulos
http://www.tested.com/tech/606152-everything-you-need-know-about-custom-mechanical-keyboards/
======
brianjking
Actually a pretty decent writeup. If you're interested in learning more,
emptying your wallet, joining in on the fun and more checkout
[https://reddit.com/r/mechanicalkeyboards](https://reddit.com/r/mechanicalkeyboards).
You can also buy, sell, & trade mechanical keyboard gear at
[https://reddit.com/r/mechmarket](https://reddit.com/r/mechmarket).

Why no mention of Topre though? At least Zealios get a photo & shoutout!

